# SHTF Scenario What Would You Do if...?



## I.Kane (Nov 21, 2013)

...Gubmint collapse type scenario, SHTF, you're mobile (vehicle) and traveling down a side-road (freeways are useless) to your Bug Out Location where much of your supplies are. You suddenly come across someone lying motionless on the road in front of you. You're armed with your rifle/sidearm/shotgun.

What do you do? Go around the prone person or stop to investigate further? Daytime. Lightly forested rural road.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

I.Kane said:


> View attachment 4576
> 
> 
> ...Gubmint collapse type scenario, SHTF, you're mobile (vehicle) and traveling down a side-road (freeways are useless) to your Bug Out Location where much of your supplies are. You suddenly come across someone lying motionless on the road in front of you. You're armed with your rifle/sidearm/shotgun.
> ...


In all honesty, if you're alone, under those circumstances, do not stop. Use comms to summon help or get to your AO and go back with reinforcements.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I. Kane,
You tell us...


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Run them flat over, and keep going.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

yup. I was gonna' ask 'How high is the lift on my truck in this scenario?'


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Do not stop
Call the locals if you feel the need


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

What's she look like? If I'm bugging out some company would be nice.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

speed up


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I would have to have a full up team to even consider stopping, and even then it would likely be something we talked about later on if we should have stopped.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Yup, I would gun my Jeep and odds are they would move. If not, I would go around MAYBE and call for help if possible. I am ALL for helping people but not about to get taken advantage of.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Going around would be my first thought but I would look closely at the road to look for disturbances that might be booby traps. I would likely go over them and keep on going.

They are either already dying or they are trying to kill you.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd have to keep on moving. Too much chance of an ambush.


----------



## FFARL (Apr 22, 2013)

Consider the possiblilites:

1. Trap
2. Dead person
3. An innocent who is incapacitated somehow

Two out of three says get the hell out of there!


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Yep I'd have to get in the wind. I have to figure anyone laying in the road is either dead or it's a trap.

-Infidel


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

There are no rules, speed up. there my be a ambush, the Military in convoy teaches to speed through the ambush.


MOLON LANE


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I would go around if possible, at speed. If I can't go around, try to go back. I'd be afraid of ambush, even if you try to power through. Doesn't sound like a good scenario. I would have a hard time, if it was a kid, to just pass by.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Hope your shocks can take the bump and you have water where your going to wash off the wheels. 

Speed up.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

longrider said:


> I would go around if possible, at speed. If I can't go around, try to go back. I'd be afraid of ambush, even if you try to power through. Doesn't sound like a good scenario. I would have a hard time, if it was a kid, to just pass by.


I have seen plenty of evil kids in my travels.. It would just be a smaller bump!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A person lying alone, nothing else around, no one else visible. Sounds like an ambush to me. If I couldn't turn around then I would speed ahead with my head held low.


----------



## I.Kane (Nov 21, 2013)

All around great and very interesting and varied answers gentlemen.

Resist, Ord, I've heard a lot of what you're talking about: just going right through.

Paul S - Don't feel bad, I've posted this scenario in a couple other groups as well and many have said the same thing; just to run the figure over. Seems to be more prevalent than many people think.

Slippy - In all honesty, if I were alone, I'd probably cautiously drive closer to the figure while eyeing the surroundings for possible kill zone angles and movement from the foliage/trees. Might poke the figure to see if it's someone in need. No reaction, continue on. 

Now if I were with family, I really don't know...would probably go around since my family is more important than anything, but man would I feel bad later that it might have been someone who needed assistance and I decided not to investigate further, you know?

--Ian


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I just can not expect anything good to come out of someone laying in the road. The only two things that come to mind are:

1) Its a trap set up to make me stop - for we all know a stopped vehicle is a much easier target, or
2) A trap was previously used on that poor fool laying on the road and that's what happens when you stop. 

Lying in the road isn't how someone asks for help.


----------

